# Golf Ball Shelf Life ??



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all, OK, a daft question maybe, but do golf balls have a shelf life? I am a bit of a spend-a-holic and collector and have built up a collection of about 450 new balls of various makes. 
I intend to use them all, but it will take some time!
Any idea please?

Cheers

David


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Some guys I know would go through 450 balls in not tme flat :laugh: 

However, if those balls are stored in a cool dry area they shoudl be ok for a few years. You want to keep them at a constant tempature, I think I once read 60-70 F and dry.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I remember someone saying you could freeze golf balls and they would last longer, but I think that was actually proven to be to the detriment of the shelf life, not to lengthen it.

I remember the old balls with rubber band windings would only last a year or so. If you left your clubs outside in a cold garage during the winter and then tried to hit one of those balls while the rubber bands were still cold, you could break so many of them the interior would push the ball out of round and you would have a dimpled egg.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Golf balls stored in normal indoor conditions should have years of service still in them. Golf balls will absorb moisture if stored in humid conditions, but that would only mean an insugnificant performance reduction. 

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm.this is a good question..and while I don't know the exact answer, I can tell you, I have hit balls 10+ years old, and haven't noticed anything wierd about the shape od texture. I think as long as you take care of them, they should last at least that.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info folks. I think I have time to use them all then. Thing is, I have bought quite a few top name balls which are too good for me yet, and I dont want to lose a £3.50 ball on just one shot ! I will wait until my playing is a bit better before I unleash the Callaways, Bridgestones etc.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Wise decision, the more expensive the ball the more the woods/water call to them,

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

dangerdave said:


> Thanks for the info folks. I think I have time to use them all then. Thing is, I have bought quite a few top name balls which are too good for me yet, and I dont want to lose a £3.50 ball on just one shot ! I will wait until my playing is a bit better before I unleash the Callaways, Bridgestones etc.


Have you tried the Topflite D2s? They are a nice, cheap ball, that performs very well. Give it a go, and see if it works for you!


----------

